# Pot belly pig mom not eating help!



## crazyducklady0823 (Mar 8, 2017)

my four year old pot belly pig just had her second litter of ten healthy babies. All of them are doing great but she is not eating and starting to lose weight. She will not eat any type of feed other than vegetables and fruit. Although I am more than happy to give her all the fruit and vegetables she wants I'm sure that's not gonna help get weight on her. I have tried three different types of hog feed, sweet feed, etc. I need help i have never experienced this with her!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 8, 2017)

Will she eat yogurt or milk? My pigs love both, maybe you could soak some grain in milk for her?

@misfitmorgan knows all about pigs, so maybe she has some ideas


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 8, 2017)

Boiled eggs!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 8, 2017)

I thought of that after I posted, and you beat me to it! Good protein!


----------



## crazyducklady0823 (Mar 9, 2017)

I will try the eggs and the yogurt. Although I am happy she is eating at least the cucumbers and apples she needs some protein in her to help take care of the little ones!! Thank you guys!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Mar 9, 2017)

Thats not normal. 

Have you seen her poo recently? She could be constipated....it does happen after farrowing. Pigs can/will die from this. Feed her pureed pumpkin with a healthy dose of Metamucil and mineral oil on top. You may also try a warm soapy water enema but if she is constipated more then the very end of the track, it wont help much.

The other option is a retained piglet or a dead piglet that didnt come out or an infection in her reproduction track. Any of those need a vet to see the pig because it will most likely kill them. If she has an infection she will have a temperature, around 102F is normal if it is higher then 103F then she very likely has an infection. If she retained anything she will need oxytocin and/or dexamethasone and if she has an infection she will need antibiotics generally penicillin. There have been cases now and then of a retained piglet and the sow/gilt doesnt get a fever so if she isnt constipated you should still have the vet out to check.

When exactly did she have these piglets? Large litters are likely to leave behind retained piglets because the sow/gilt just gets to tired and stops pushing or things get so swelled up they cant get it out. 

You can also give a shot of vitamin B to stimulate appetite if she isnt constipated or fevered and has no discharge from her back end that smells foul.


----------



## crazyducklady0823 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have only witnessed her peeing but normally when I am in the barn with her it is only for about a half hour at a time. She had the babies two weeks ago this coming Monday. She did push out her afterbirth and was doing completely fine she hasn't been eating her food for about four days now. I will try the pumpkin and  get a temperature on her. If I can at least get a temp. that will help push me in the right direction.  If she is constipated would she still be eating the fruit and vegetables? When I say eating she is scarfing them down.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Mar 9, 2017)

crazyducklady0823 said:


> I have only witnessed her peeing but normally when I am in the barn with her it is only for about a half hour at a time. She had the babies two weeks ago this coming Monday. She did push out her afterbirth and was doing completely fine she hasn't been eating her food for about four days now. I will try the pumpkin and  get a temperature on her. If I can at least get a temp. that will help push me in the right direction.  If she is constipated would she still be eating the fruit and vegetables? When I say eating she is scarfing them down.



She could still be eating fruits and veggies because they are high water content and fiber, if she is constipated she may be trying to help herself out so to speak. Try the pumpkin and metamucil and get a temp for sure.


----------



## crazyducklady0823 (Mar 10, 2017)

So....what a frustrating evening with my pot belly. Tried to get her temp. and after fighting me for 20 minutes she finally stood still for me to take it, then the batteries died. So I was not able to get a temp. I am going to run for batteries today after work. I gave her her cucumbers and she housed them down. I gave her an apple and didn't seem interested at all, which is weird cause she ate them the night before and begged for more. I tried giving her the pumpkin and she wanted nothing to do with it which is also weird cause she normally loves pumpkin. I looked at her feed and noticed some of it was gone, not a lot but some. Her babies seemed to be really hungry last night. They kept trying to feed off of her when she was walking around as well as would come up to me and would knead my sides when I would lay with them. I am really hoping she is not protesting feeding them and they weren't the ones eating her feed. I am going to get a temp tonight and try some hard boiled eggs and yogurt and see if she would be interested in those. She is a smart cookie though I would try taking some of the cucumber and dip it in the pumpkin and she would not even touch it.She just seems depressed she is not herself. Starting to get really worried but like I said I am going to get a temp tonight and re-evaluate the situation. One question though if I do give her penicillin will it effect the babies in a negative way?

Thanks!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Mar 10, 2017)

crazyducklady0823 said:


> So....what a frustrating evening with my pot belly. Tried to get her temp. and after fighting me for 20 minutes she finally stood still for me to take it, then the batteries died. So I was not able to get a temp. I am going to run for batteries today after work. I gave her her cucumbers and she housed them down. I gave her an apple and didn't seem interested at all, which is weird cause she ate them the night before and begged for more. I tried giving her the pumpkin and she wanted nothing to do with it which is also weird cause she normally loves pumpkin. I looked at her feed and noticed some of it was gone, not a lot but some. Her babies seemed to be really hungry last night. They kept trying to feed off of her when she was walking around as well as would come up to me and would knead my sides when I would lay with them. I am really hoping she is not protesting feeding them and they weren't the ones eating her feed. I am going to get a temp tonight and try some hard boiled eggs and yogurt and see if she would be interested in those. She is a smart cookie though I would try taking some of the cucumber and dip it in the pumpkin and she would not even touch it.She just seems depressed she is not herself. Starting to get really worried but like I said I am going to get a temp tonight and re-evaluate the situation. One question though if I do give her penicillin will it effect the babies in a negative way?
> 
> Thanks!



Other then the 21 days meat withdrawal no it shouldn't hurt them. If you do give it dose her 1ml per 100lbs and should be given for no more then 7 days in a row. If there is no noticeable improvement in 48hrs you need to call your vet or take her in.

See if you can put some metamucil on her fruit/veggies maybe.


----------



## crazyducklady0823 (Mar 10, 2017)

Okay I will try it! Thank you!


----------



## crazyducklady0823 (Mar 24, 2017)

So an update on my mama pot belly pig. Her temp is normal, I have witness her going to the bathroom so no blockage and she is starting to eat but man she is picky! One day she will love eating one thing the next day she wants nothing to do with it. I am trying everything and anything in my house that she would like that day. This morning it was cookies, Yesterday it was apples, the day before was donuts. Talk about pregnancy cravings!As long as she is eating something that day I guess I can't complain. I have a long ways to go with her getting her weight back on her though. A pot belly pig is not a pot belly pig with her belly!


----------

